# Hard body conditioning



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone here train hard (iron) body conditioning?  Things such as;

Kote-Kitei (arm conditioning by rubbing and/or pounding)
Ashi-Kitei (leg conditioning)
A good pdf on different conditioning drills is located here;

http://uechi-ryu.com/reviews2/elkins03.pdf


----------



## poollshark (Jul 12, 2011)

We do some of these at our school, the first one I did was the 3 star set and we do a 3 kick drill also. Good stuff, I usually try to partner up with one of the bigger guys in class as I want someone that can push my limits. It all makes sense after reading that, my instructor has a 6th degree BB in Uechi-Ryu.


----------



## Manny (Jul 13, 2011)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Does anyone here train hard (iron) body conditioning?  Things such as;
> 
> Kote-Kitei (arm conditioning by rubbing and/or pounding)
> Ashi-Kitei (leg conditioning)
> ...




I have no doubts there must be a few dojos where these exercises must be taught and do, howevere I don't know any karate dojo/dojang/studio in my city whicj trains that way.

In these times where everybody runs to work to home to bussiness to dojo, etc,etc, there is no enought time (the regular karate classes are about one hour) to do okinawan strennght exercises, all begins this way, entering ceremony then warm up and flexibility drills to then proced to teach the class to then close the clase, and all this in one hour or less, yes there are some dojos that runs classes of 1.5 hours.

In the dojan I go we do alot of flexibility and stretching exercises some pushups and some crunhes and that's all there is no time to do more strength exercises.

manny


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 13, 2011)

Kotekitae is very common in Okinawan karate.  It is a staple in my dojo to go along with sanchin practice which will also harden the torso over time.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 13, 2011)

Manny said:


> I have no doubts there must be a few dojos where these exercises must be taught and do, howevere I don't know any karate dojo/dojang/studio in my city whicj trains that way.



Find an Okinawan karate dojo, particularly a Naha type like Goju-ryu or Uechi-ryu.  They tend to focus a lot on conditioning, perhaps more so than the other Okinawan styles.


----------



## scottie (Jul 13, 2011)

That's because Miyagi Sensei was a beast.


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 14, 2011)

Not everyone in our dojo does but the guys that like to fight in tourneys do. We do chest/stomach/thigh and shin conditioning.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes I do train that way and we do it with our students.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2011)

My students do arm conditioning:  beating arms. Some even practice on trees in their backyards


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Jul 22, 2011)

Unfortunately I haven't yet had the experience for old school Okinawan Karate resistance training, I would like to experience it one day. At least I did Makiwara training. I do resistance training the modern way, it still gives great benefits to supplement your training in Karate-do. I read this article by Iain Abernethy a while back called the Benefits of Strength Training.
http://www.iainabernethy.co.uk/article/benefits-strength-training


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 22, 2011)

I appreciate all the replies.  I've done hard body conditioning and in many ways it did pay off as far as physical altercations.  I've mentioned in other threads being on the end of a round house kick and going shin-to-shin with the guy.  Without going all through the details the end result was TKD guy on the ground with a busted up shin and me standing over him.  It was just some light sparring and my wedge block was just instinct but I felt bad he got hurt, yet glad I didn't.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 23, 2011)

I recommend this book if anyone wants to learn more about okinawan conditioning.  This is a book on hojo undo which are the strength training techniques and implements used by the old okinawan karate masters.  The tools are used mainly in your solo practice.  Whereas much of kotekitai is done with a partner, this gives you some ways to do it by yourself.  The book is called "The Art of Hojo Undo: Power Training for Karate"

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Hojo-Undo...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314101198&sr=1-1


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't overlook conditioning the throat and solar plexus.

It doesn't take long to remove the gag reflex from a throat strike and the immobilision effect from a solar plexus strike.

Hardest part is finding some one who's been conditioned that way and knows how hard to hit without causing injury.


----------



## lma (Sep 3, 2011)

We give each other good digs all the time to "build character" . It blinking hurts though!


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 21, 2012)

I've trained in Kotekitae and hand-conditioning for some 40 years - these exercises are absolutely ESSENTIAL to put power into your KARATE. 

I think it was Miyazato Eichi that said "Karate with no power-training is just a dancing."


----------

